# New Single - Ghost District (FFO Born of Osiris, Shokran, Circle of Contempt)



## GalacticDeath (Oct 27, 2016)

Hey guys my band just released a new single, Ghost District. 
The song was actually written a couple years back, and I was inspired by Born of Osiris' The New Reign. 

I recorded everything at my house and it was produced at Pasquarella Recordings.

Let me know what you guys think. 



https://www.facebook.com/subnuba/

https://subnuba.bandcamp.com/track/ghost-district


----------



## Bread (Jan 2, 2017)

It's very similar to BOO especially the artwork, I would even guess it was their song without seeing the title. It's well produced and the writing is better than they're recent releases... Overall, a good job. However I'd recommend moving your sound away from other bands as it wont help you stand out.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Jan 11, 2017)

Bread said:


> It's very similar to BOO especially the artwork, I would even guess it was their song without seeing the title. It's well produced and the writing is better than they're recent releases... Overall, a good job. However I'd recommend moving your sound away from other bands as it wont help you stand out.



Thanks for your input, we're still trying to find our sound as we've changed members since this song was written. All of our songs sound pretty different from each other and it'll be an interesting challenge to put them all together in a coherent album but we're having fun with it.


----------

